#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Dance and Beyond

## Michel van de Beek

test

----------


## CyberNBD

Ziet d'r weer es keurig uit, jammer dat ik er uiteindelijk toch niet bij kon zijn <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## EP Woody

Moet helaas het zelfde zeggen. Ziet er weer prima uit. maar kon er onverhoopt ook niet bijwezen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Kheb me site helemaal geupdate, Kijk in me profiel voor de url.

----------


## -Bart-

Zijn al die plafondplaten allemaal netjes blijven liggen ?<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NiTRO

Vooral die foto met het metertje is erg goed!
mvg
ERiC

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Aangezien Michel blijkbaar nog een beetje slaperig is, een kleine toelichting voor de geinteresseerde:

2 racken voor linker en rechter stack, met een QSC Powerlight 2hv voor hoog van res 5. PL4 voor mid, PL4 voor mid-laag van res 5 en voor sub een PL6 per kant. 3 Res 5 per kant met 4 F218's. Voor monitor 2 Res 2's.

De amps hebben overigens vrijwel niet hoeven werken op het feest, aangezien de set-up nogal groot was voor de zaal. Zodoende kreeg de sub amp net signaal binnen en is er bijna nooit een signaallampje van de hoog amp kunnen ontdekken.
Desondanks was het geluid erg hard (zie foto dB-meter) maar bleef goed. Zowel voor de linker stack als voor de rechter een XTA DP226 processor, waarop ook de monitors stonden.

ps. ik ben blijkbaar ook nog een beetje moe dat ik em in het verkeerde forum gezet had, nu staat hij goed <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat: Zijn al die plafondplaten allemaal netjes blijven liggen ?



Ik was er gelukkig wel bij... De plafondplaten heb ik wel ff horen rammelen 's middags. Het schijnt dat er wel wat glazen gesneuveld zijn...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

20*40 meter....F1 is toch een longtrow systeem??  En jammer dat veel mensen toch een "kick" hebben op DB's..Maar voor de rest ziet het er goed uit..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: ... Gisteren hebben we wat geluid neergezet voor een collega bedrijf dat een dance feestje deed ....



Met dat geluid is niks mis .... misschien zelfs wel iets te meer (127dB is een straaljager meen ik, dus "Dance on the Runway" had het ook kunnen heten (of nieh dah?).
Maar.. this is a rigger speaking... hadden jullie iets te maken met dat lichtsetje? Ik zie alleen maar steels zo te zien... zitten de takels verstopt achter dat systeem-plafond? 
Of hoe was die truss (pakweg 7m breed? en ... X m diep) anders opgehangen? 
"Opgekrikt" met Genies of andere wind-ups misschien en toen "doodgehangen"?
greetz 
rinus

----------


## Mathijs

T kan aan mij liggen, maar is 127,8 DB niet een beetje ziek overdreven?
Iemand die daar meer dan 5 minuten minuten staat heeft een gehoors beschadeging!

met welke schaal meten jullie, dat is namelijk ook nog best een grof verschil?

later
De Tante

----------


## -Aart-

Ik neem aan dB(C).. Van de "A" curve van het gehoor blijft niet veel over op dit soort niveau's.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Dat trussje leek erg veel op een vaste installatie Rinus...
Niet wat betreft rigging, maar hoe die WCD's waren gemonteerd... getverderrie, gewoon met open achterkant met een ty-rap (of hoe je het ook schrijft) aan de truss vastgemaakt.

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Remco vd Werff

> citaat:
> En jammer dat veel mensen toch een "kick" hebben op DB's..
> 
> Suc6 en groeten vanut His
> Olaf Duffhuës
> 
> Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...



Hoi Olaf, de foto van de dB-meter was meer om weer te geven dat DJ's het niet bepaald snappen wanneer het om het geluidsniveau gaat.
Ikzelf vond dit volume allang niet meer prettig en heb dan ook gewoon de hele avond oordoppen in gehad.
De DJ's die na deze 1e "dj" kwamen, draaiden al een stuk plezieriger...
ps. de waarde 127,8 dB die achter de stack gemeten is, is inderdaad op de C-schaal.

Groeten, Remco

Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 28/10/2002  01:01:20

----------


## Contour

Zo mag ik het graag zien: 128dB recht op je oortjes, gaaf systeem Michel!

Dat de amps niet eens een signaal kregen voor die 128dB dat geloof ik niet helemaal. Het systeem is natuurlijk erg effectief maar voor zo'n SPL moet je er toch behoorlijk wat vermogen achter zetten.

MVG Contour

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Klopt Contour, ging meer over de 105-110 dB. Toch gingen bij de 128 dB de signaallichtjes van de hoog amp niet verder dan het eerste lampje, namelijk signaal. Bij de sub kwam deze niet verder dan het tweede lampje, met heel af en toe een uitschieter naar het lampje -10dB. Hoop dat ik het goed zeg wat de waardes van de lampjes betreft.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## PHsound

Dan nog even een late post van mij ( :Big Grin: )

Ben erg blij dat ik nu vaker met het systeem mag gaan werken ben er ook erg trots op.
Ik verbaas me er ook erg over hoe zoveel mooi en hard geluid uit zo'n kastje kan komen.
En wat me ook zeer verbaasd is dat het geen pijn gaat doen.

En de versterkers hebben het echt niet moelijk gehad hoor Contour.

Hoop op meer demo's zodat iedereen de kans krijgt om zijn oordeel er over te geven


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

> citaat:
> Dat de amps niet eens een signaal kregen voor die 128dB dat geloof ik niet helemaal. Het systeem is natuurlijk erg effectief maar voor zo'n SPL moet je er toch behoorlijk wat vermogen achter zetten.
> MVG Contour



Die 127,8dB hebben we gemeten toen de -10dB ledjes flikkerden op de PL6. Op dat moment kon je eigenlijk niet achter de F218's staan. Dat het gebouw er nog staat mag ook in de krant. Het was in ieder geval zeker leuk om die basdruk ff te voelen, maar daarna is de gein er ook wel vanaf  :Smile: .







Bijgewerkt door - F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k op 28/10/2002  20:50:46

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Hoi Olaf, de foto van de dB-meter was meer om weer te geven dat DJ's het niet bepaald snappen wanneer het om het geluidsniveau gaat.
> Ikzelf vond dit volume allang niet meer prettig en heb dan ook gewoon de hele avond oordoppen in gehad.
> De DJ's die na deze 1e "dj" kwamen, draaiden al een stuk plezieriger...



Ik denk dat ik meneer de dj toch ff geholpen had...of om de master met hem te zoeken..of hem een par goeie limiters te geven..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Contour

Hoi Michel,

Ga je die set nog uitbreiden met die nieuwe Function One Infrabass? Heb je wat meer power onder de 50Hz... (of is dat niet nodig?)

Waar zijn trouwens de grafieken te vinden met de SPL curve en de afstralingsdiagrammen alsmede de vervormingsdata? Ik zie nu mooie verhalen maar ik wil graag wat meetgegevens zien om te kunnen vergelijken.

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> eerlijk gezegd niet echt prettig als ik onder dat truss gevalletje liep. Het waren namelijk zo op het oog geen steels maar kettinkjes van bedenkelijke makelij.



Hoi Michel, 
maar gelukkig leef je nog 
en dus kan de eigenaar van die ellende blijven voldouden dat het nog steeds hangt, ondanks de vibraties in het pand door een "pittig" PA-tje.
FF tussen () waar was dit trussje ingeknoopt?
Ik neem aan dat het licht ook vast geinstalleerd was... en net buiten handbereik, zodat er ook geen direct gevaar was voor een "leuk lekstroompje".
grotegroet'n
rinus

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

de truss hangt zoals je op de eerste foto ziet met zes kettingen aan het systeem plafond  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> de truss hangt zoals je op de eerste foto ziet met zes kettingen aan het systeem plafond



F.r.e.d. 
FF serieus!
1) AAN? 
of 
2) door? het systeemplafond dan, en daarboven hopelijk aan een hijsoog in betonanker of aan een stalen bint?

In geval van 
1) = NOOIT MEER ONDER GAAN STAAN! 
Dan zijn zij die het geinstalleerd / opgehangen hebben geheel totaal volslagen idioot (en ontoerekeningsvatbaar, want in Nederland is nooit iemand ergens verantwoordelijk voor!). 
En zij de er gewoon onder gaan staan, lopen, draaien, dansen, werken op een ongezonde manier "levensmoe" of "potentiaalsuicidaal" 
In geval van 
2) = Toch maar is aan de eigenaar vragen wat er nu aan mag en welke verzekeraar ie voor zijn WA heeft? Zal ook wel weer PremiFutsi zijn. Want je bent wel verplicht je te verzekeren voor "Aansprakelijkheid"
(dat is wat anders dan Verantwoordelijkheid), maar een polis heeft kleine lettertjes en uitkeren van Euro's is niet de favouriete bezigheid van verzekeraars!
rinus

----------


## Robert

Hallo! Even wat vraagjes naar aanleiding van dit topic:





> citaat:Ik neem aan dB(C).. Van de "A" curve van het gehoor blijft niet veel over op dit soort niveau's.



Hoe werkt dat dan? Ik heb inderdaad nog nooit dit soort waardes gezien op een dB meter. Een erg pittig concert zit bij ons geloof ik rond de 110 dB. Maar hoe zit het met die schalen, waar zijn ze voor? En de dB's die opgegeven staan bij de specs van geluidssystemen, welke schaal is dat?





> citaat:Ik neem aan dat het licht ook vast geinstalleerd was... en net buiten handbereik, zodat er ook geen direct gevaar was voor een "leuk lekstroompje".



Wat is eigenlijk een minimale hoogte om boven publiek te hangen? Ik weet niet of er regels voor zijn, maar wat houden jullie aan? Ik gokte zelf op 2.80 M. (onderkant lampen). 

Dus een vierkant van truss met daarin normale barren, scans, MH's en zo.... is het veilig om dat op truss-poten van 3.5 meter te zetten? (De totale hoogte zal dan iets van 4 meter worden).

En nu ik het er toch over heb: Hoe zetten jullie een dergelijk systeem eigenlijk op zijn poten? Gewoon met 4 wind-ups en dan rustig alles "omhoog draaien"? En als je het omhoog draait, hangt al het licht er dan al in?

Grtz! Robert

----------


## Contour

De dB (A) schaal is ingevoerd omdat het menselijk oor bij lage frequenties erg ongevoelig is. Wanneer de meter op de A-schaal wordt ingesteld dan is deze dus minder gevoelig voor de lage tonen en zal daardoor een lagere waarde aangeven. 

Op de db (C) schaal worden alle frequenties praktisch lineair gemeten. Omdat er veel vermogen in de bas zit zal de meter nu aanzienlijk hogere waarden aangeven. Voor zover ik weet meten de fabrikanten ook op deze schaal, zij doen dat natuurlijk niet met een dB-meter maar met een uiterst nauwkeurige meetmicrofoon die gekoppeld is aan een meetsysteem.

Als de QSC PL versterkers inderdaad pas op min 10dB stonden dan zou er ongeveer een geluidsdruk van &gt;138dB mogelijk zijn geweest in die zaal! Dit is zodaning hard dat ik nog steeds mijn vraagtekens zet bij die 128dB maar anderzijds er stond wel 32kW !

MVG Contour



Bijgewerkt door - Contour op 01/11/2002  12:03:21

----------


## Mathijs

> citaate dB (A) schaal is ingevoerd omdat het menselijk oor bij lage frequenties erg ongevoelig is. Wanneer de meter op de A-schaal wordt ingesteld dan is deze dus minder gevoelig voor de lage tonen en zal daardoor een lagere waarde aangeven.
> 
> Op de db (C) schaal worden alle frequenties praktisch lineair gemeten. Omdat er veel vermogen in de bas zit zal de meter nu aanzienlijk hogere waarden aangeven. Voor zover ik weet meten de fabrikanten ook op deze schaal, zij doen dat natuurlijk niet met een dB-meter maar met een uiterst nauwkeurige meetmicrofoon die gekoppeld is aan een meetsysteem.



Dit is deels correct, het zit namelijk zo:
-Bij een geluids druk van 30db Hoort het menselijk oor het mid redelijk liniear. Echter het laag (van af 300hz stijl omhoog) horen we hier bijna niet (een verschil van 60db tegenover het mid)
- bij een geluids druk van 110db is dit totaal anders. Het druk verschil wat wij horen tussen het laag en het mid is hier maar 20db. (en ook het hoog horen we veel beter bij deze druk). Zoals iedereen weet zit de meeste energie in het laag.

Zou je dus met een DB A schaal gaan meten bij een een flink optreden (dit is de schaal voor rond de 40db) dat zou de totale druk vele malen lager zijn dan bij de DB C schaal (voor boven de 90 DB).
(schaal B is voor rond de 70 db)

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken:
Deze schalen zijn er voor omdat bij verschillende druk niveau's de frequentie karaterestiek van het oor totaal anders is (vooral in het hoog en laag). Hierdoor is dus ook de totale druk op het oor totaal verschillend.



later
De Tante

Bijgewerkt door - tantewillie op 07/11/2002  00:21:20

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1.
> Wat is eigenlijk een minimale hoogte om boven publiek te hangen? Ik weet niet of er regels voor zijn, maar wat houden jullie aan? Ik gokte zelf op 2.80 M. (onderkant lampen).
> 2. 
> En nu ik het er toch over heb: Hoe zetten jullie een dergelijk systeem eigenlijk op zijn poten? Gewoon met 4 wind-ups en dan rustig alles "omhoog draaien"? 
> 3.
> En als je het omhoog draait, hangt al het licht er dan al in?



1.   Daarvoor ben je nu (al sinds de invoering van de Europese Richtlijn Arbeidsmiddelen) verplicht om een RisicoAnalyse (Inventarisatie en Evaluatie) te maken. 
(Ooit moesten we voor een installatie in een bar op een cruise-schip een trussplafond op een hoogte van 2,2m installeren. We hebben de vertegenwoordiger van de reder laten tekenen voor alle door ons aangegeven risico's, die daarmee samenhingen maar door deze "hoogte"niet weggenomen konden worden. zoals:
- lange mensen stoten hun kop of branden zich aan de spots.
- toepetjes of "Volemdam-kledingstukken" schroeien of vatten vlam.
- kortere mensen kunnen zich al dansend en met armen zwaaien alsnog verwonden.
- dronken mensen kunnen zich zo aan die truss grijpen en zich eraan optrekken, waardoor ernstige overbelasting, breuk en instorten met alle gevolgen vandien ...
en dan heb ik het nog niet gehad over onstabiele statieven (= andere topic!). Kortom alles wat voorzienbaar was, maar waar geen rekening mee werd gehouden in de bouw, kun je later - als het misgegaan is - als verwijtbare nalatigheid om je ogen geklapt krijgen voor een rechter. Dus afhankelijk van het soort feest (bij een hockey-club is het denkbaar dat de heren met sticks (niet die sigaretten, maar die houten stokken) hun feestgedruis luister zullen bijzetten, dus nog hoger die lampenzooi, of een "sticks-verbod" of waarschuwing!).
2.    Als je dat al doet, inderdaad graag gelijktijdig en RUSTIG! En dan nooit meer per wind-up belasten dan 75% van de toelaatbare last op de zwakste wind-up.
3.    Dat lijkt me wel zo slim, want als het er kwa gewicht niet op werkhoogte in zou mogen, mag het er ook niet in op show-hoogte. Waar je vervolgens met een ladder of rolsteigertje spot-voor-spot onderdoor moet: duurt veel langer, meer gevaar voor (om)vallen enz. 
En daarbij gewoon de 75% regel aanhouden in alle situaties van één last op meerdere statieven.  

rinus
"Gelukkig heb ik meer verstand van verzekeren".

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ........Kettingen liepen door het systeemplafond. Waar het boven aan vast zat ... geen idee......



Hoi Michel,
Kettingen ! of kettinkjes ?
Dat kan heel veel uitmaken.... en evenzeer de verankering ervan.
en ja de boodschap blijft dus: Belastbaarheidsopgaven zwart!-op!-wit! van de eigenaar/beheerder vragen, voordat je er iets aan hangt of er jezelf en je spullen onder zet! 
Want twijfel is NEE! 
Stel dat die rommel zou vallen, heb je al een uitgezocht of je dan zelf verzekerd bent. Meestal niet, dan moet je dus toch alsnog die eigenaar/beheerder aansprakelijk stellen = alsnog en dan veel meer papier, maar dan achteraf, en met veel meer ellende. 
Dus het is allemaal een kwestie van kansberekening, in dit geval de valkans! 
In Enschede hadden we een "plof-kans", in Volendam een "brandkans", en in Cuijk 2 dagen geleden ook een "valkans" (torenkraan omgelazerd: 2 doden + 2 zwaargewonden + 1 lichtgewonde!)
suc6
rinus

----------


## R. den Ridder

En dan nu in Nijmegen een Knalkans.....waar zijn we in hemelsnaam toch mee bezig..ik schrik er elke keer weer van:

dode bij scoutingfeest in belgie: schietpartij
dode na aanspreken op asociaal gedrag, omstanders doen niets: een dode en mededader is vrijgelaten, want niet bewezen dat hij had geschopt
dode in nijmeegse diso: schietpartij
doden in cafe bachus: schietpartij

En het ergste nog na de openbare verkoop bij cafe bachus een paar maanden na de schietpartij: een brak van een jaar of 14 komt met een 218 naar buiten, en de interviewer vraagt of het niet vreemd was daarbinnen:  neuh, zegt die gozer, het kwam hem wel goed uit, hij had geld en nou kon 'ie de bink uitgaan hangen met 2 218's...over bloedgeld gesproken

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1.) kettingen van bedenkelijke makelij. Als je al 
> 2.) eens gezien hebt hoe makelijk zo'n schakel kan openbreken als ie ergens omheen geslagen is en er wordt flinke belasting opgezet



Hoi Michel,
we gaan weer een stapje verder, want nu ga je te gemakkelijk met het begrip kettingen om: alsof alle kettingakels onbetrouwbaar zijn, en alsof aanslagketting gevaarlijke hijsgereedschappen zijn.
- Nee hoor. Hoogwaardig stalen kortschalmige ketting is prima hijsmateriaal - en in Europa ook de enig toegelaten voor dit soort doeleinden - en die gaan echt niet zo maar stuk.

Dus enkele vragen resteren:
1).
aan wat voor ssort kettingen hing die trussconstructie?
- kortschalmige ketting?, - langschalmige ketting?, - pleeketting? - halflangschalmige ketting, - knoopketting?, - bolletjesketting? -  afzetketting? - armbandjes ketting? - hondenketting? - sneeuwketting?
- plastic? - koper? - staal? - rubber? - zilver?
2).
gezien hoe?... en bij wat?...
en bij wat voor 'flinke belasting' bedoel je dan? 
Wat voor gebruiksfactor (= gebruikscoefficient = veiligheidsfactor = verhouding tussen de breukkracht en werkelijk uitgeoefende kracht) bedoel je dan?

rinus

----------


## Contour

Rinus is er wel een meester in op elk topic (hoe het ook heet) terug te brengen naar een discussie over rigging e.d.  :Wink: 

Voor Michel, ik begrijp het als je het niet kunt zeggen, wat voor speakers worden er gebruikt in die Function One kasten? Ik weet dat ze speciaal voor hun worden gemaakt maar hoe zijn ze uitgevoerd? Het gaat hier om zeer exotische kastconstructies maar zijn de speakers nog wel "normaal" of tref je hier ook allerlei rare dingen aan? Heb je wat gegevens van de losse componenten (nabouwen!)

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Rinus is er wel een meester in op elk topic (hoe het ook heet) terug te brengen naar een discussie over rigging e.d.



Hallo Contour,
ik heb niet de illusie dat ik jullie in dit forum veel kan bijbrengen over de grote bulk van de topics, maar het is bepaald geen illusie dat ik merk dat er kwa rigging en trussing bij veel mensen een joekel van een kennis en bewustzijns-hiaat aanwezig is op mijn vakgebied. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Als je dat niet met me eens bent laat het horen, en als je vindt dat ik dit soort dingen onterecht vraag zou ik dat ook graag willen horen.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Als je liever heb dat ik mijn kop hou dan heb je pech gehad! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Want dan heb ik ook liever dat ik geen riggingconstructie meer tegenkom in deze forums - wat natuurlijk klinkklare onzin is. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Gelukkig wordt ook deze business volwassen en groot.... maar oeps daarmee komen ook allerlei vormen van verantwoordelijkheid en aansprakelijkheid om de hoek kijken. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Alleen kinderen onder de 18 zijn dat nog niet en moeten op de ouders terugvallen ("vallen"!) in zo'n geval! ("val"!) Vatjum!? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Voorlopig heb ik de indruk van het antwoord van Michel dat hij langschalmige ketting bedoeld. En die is VERBODEN om met te hijsen in HEEL Europa. Hijsen is in de Euronorm EN 1492 gedefinieerd als "het omhoogbrengen, vasthouden en neerlaten van een vrijhangende last". Kortom de eerste foto toont een illegale constructie! <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Sommige mensen kunnen nog autorijden met 20 bier op, maar het MAG NIET. <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>De rest is een kwestie van pakkans. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> En die wordt verhoogd als het ongeluk gebeurd is!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Les 24 (? ik tel ze niet maar Contour vast wel!) in de serie: "Regels voor rigging!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Voor belangstellenden: ik zou ook nog wel eens een lijstje met boeken over dit onderwerp (rigging) kunnen plaatsen. 
Ook al zijn daarmee lang niet alle dixo-verwante vragen gedekt, kennis is macht en macht is geld en geld is NOG meer mooie spullen en nog meer mooie spullen is meer werk en nog meer werk is nog meer geld en nog meer geld is <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  ....... eindelijk die Blonde Bimbo? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Mercedes? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> vakantie naar LasVegas? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of nog meer mooie spullen? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of .........een Behringer!? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
rinus

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

> citaat:
> kennis is macht en macht is geld en geld is NOG meer mooie spullen en nog meer mooie spullen is meer werk en nog meer werk is nog meer geld en nog meer geld is <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  ....... eindelijk die Blonde Bimbo? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Mercedes? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> vakantie naar LasVegas? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of nog meer mooie spullen? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> of .........een Behringer!? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 
> rinus



Nou Rinus, of het met de rigging voor een aantal van ons ooit duidelijk wordt weet ik niet, maar duidelijk is wel dat jij van een Mercedes, een gokje en blond houd... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

On the FIRST day, *** created light...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1) ... of het met de rigging voor een aantal van ons ooit duidelijk wordt weet ik niet, 
> 2) ... maar duidelijk is wel dat jij van een Mercedes, een gokje en blond houd... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



1) - kom kom, rigging is echt geen 'rocketscience' en heeft ook niks met 'Mooi' of 'VET' te maken (OK OK, dat laatste trek ik weer in, rigging is wel degelijk vaak behoorlijk VET!). Maar dat kan heus wel goedkomen hoor. Kwestie van willen.
2) - één van die drie klopt zeker niet!





> citaat:
> On the FIRST day, *** created light...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Wat dat betreft hang ik een andere overtuiging aan, en die denkt nou niet bepaald in dagen. 
En wat betreft dat "licht" een ietsje meer in termen van "KNAL en FLITS" zeg maar, ook al gaat het me een beetje mijn voorstellingsvermogen te boven. 
Maar laten we zeggen dat "Pyro-man" het oudste beroep is in het Heelal.

rinus
"Gelukkig heb ik meer verstand van verzekeren".

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: On the FIRST day, *** created light...



maar toen hadden de electriciens al twee weken kabel getrokken en afgemonteerd...

3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 2) ... maar duidelijk is wel dat jij van een Mercedes, een gokje en blond houd... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ...



1 van de drie: Ben er zeker van welk niet klopt! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moest Rinus van een gokje houden zal het zeker en vast -letterlijk en figuurlijk - een berekende gok zijn!

Dus laat dat gokje maar vallen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

Bijgewerkt door - mansho op 05/11/2002  21:29:28

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Mac, je vergeet het in bedrijf stellen nog te vermelden. Daar komt bij zo'n knal toch heel wat bij kijken... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

On the FIRST day, *** created light...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Dus laat dat gokje maar vallen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Helaas Tom, 
jij bent af! Misgegokt, ook al wist je het zeker! 
Ik heb echt wel de nodige "flesjes en slokjes" verloren door een weddenschapje hier en daar. (Gewonnen trouwens ook hoor, HIK!).
Nu wordt het wel heel gemakkelijk. Het lijkt wel een Multiple Gok examen!
Even voor Mac en Michel,
ik heb de indruk dat we hier een heel essentiele kip-en-ei kwestie aan het oprakelen zijn, terwijl het natuurlijk in het echt ging om een dinosaurus-en-ei, want een vogel is gewoon een dino met veren!!
Misschien is een ketting wel een staaldraad met krullen?
En als pyro-man het oudste beroep is, moet brandweerman toch het op één-na-oudste zijn! En watermanager is dan eervolle derde {of was dat toch de pompen- en slangenfabrikant}? 
De twijfel is de motor van ons bestaan!!!
groeten,
Charles Darwin.
&gt;&gt; Gelukkig ben ik niet meer (bereid om nog maar iets) te verzekeren &lt;&lt;

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Mee eens Rinus. Of het nu een kip, een dino, een ei of een grote knal was komen we toch niet uit. Dat zal meer een kwestie van overtuiging zijn, en daar is dit forum naar mijn bescheiden mening niet voor... 

Maar waar ik op doelde was het feit dat ik het afgelopen weekend een negatieve reactie kreeg op een offerte vanwege een concurrent die het niet zo nauw neemt met de veiligheid. Ik hoop nog steeds op duidelijke landelijke richtlijnen qua rigging en bevestiging die voor iedereen (dus ook opdrachtgevers!) ten alle tijde te raadplegen zijn. Ik kan hier nog steeds niet echt concrete (normale) Nederlandstalige info over vinden. (wettelijke bepalingen/richtlijnen bedoel ik) 
Maar naar ik heb begrepen ben jij daar met een aantal anderen druk doende mee.
Vraagje daarover alsnog, wie gaat hierover trouwens de controlerende funktie krijgen? Brandweer? Bouw en woningtoezicht? etc???

Mocht je info hebben in duidelijk Nederlands zou ik daar graag een kopie o.i.d. van hebben. Plaats ik dat namelijk gelijk ook op onze site. Naar mijn mening kan dat soort info nooit teveel aangeboden worden...

Groet,

FOX
DFProductions

Was het een kip, een dino, een ei of een grote knal??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - Michel van Ginkel op 06/11/2002  13:08:24

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1) .. Maar waar ik op doelde was het feit dat ik het afgelopen weekend een negatieve reactie kreeg op een offerte vanwege een concurrent die het niet zo nauw neemt met de veiligheid...
> 2) .. Ik hoop nog steeds op duidelijke landelijke richtlijnen qua rigging en bevestiging die voor iedereen (dus ook opdrachtgevers!) ten alle tijde te raadplegen zijn. Ik kan hier nog steeds niet echt concrete (normale) Nederlandstalige info over vinden. (wettelijke bepalingen/richtlijnen bedoel ik) 
> 3) .. Maar naar ik heb begrepen ben jij daar met een aantal anderen druk doende mee.
> 4) .. Vraagje daarover alsnog, wie gaat hierover trouwens de controlerende funktie krijgen? Brandweer? Bouw en woningtoezicht? 
> 5) .. Mocht je info hebben in duidelijk Nederlands zou ik daar graag een kopie o.i.d. van hebben.



Hallo Michel,

1. Ken ik uit het verleden, en dat gebeurt ook nu dus nog dagelijks en ik vrees dat het ook wel altijd zo blijven zal. Er zijn in alle geledingen op alle niveau's mensen die het met de regels niet zo nauw nemen. En zodra die elkaar vinden op basis van poen, kun je het verder wel schudden!
2. Dacht je echt dat men in de 2e kamer tijd heeft voor dit soort dingen? Daar is men vooral bezig met zichzelf. Eerst moet het grote ongeluk gebeuren, en dan komt men erachter dat: we een "Europese Machine Richtlijn" hebben over de minimale sterkte van oa. hijswerktuigen en -gereedschappen. En we hebben een "Europese Arbeidsmiddelen Richtlijn" over waar en hoe dit soort werktuigen toegepast mogen/moeten worden. En er is een "ArboHandboek voor Theater", dat zich uitlaat over minimale eisen voor het hijsen boven personen. En er is behoorlijke berg informatie over dit soort onderwerpen in het buitenland.
Maar "duidelijke landelijke richtlijnen" & "concrete (normale) Nederlandstalige info" in de vorm van wetten. 
De overheid wil graag terug treden als bedilzuchtige regelaar, en legt de bal steeds meer bij de branche zelf! En daarbij komt er steeds vaker een advocaat om de hoek die het verantwoordelijheids cq. nalatigheids principe van de ondernemers mag uitknokken. En daarna de verzekeraar die alleen maar wil weten of je je aan alle normen en (branche-)regels hebt gehouden. Zo niet dan heten ze plotseling PremyFutsy!
3) Ja daarvan is al heel binnen de ARGH besproken, en dat wordt ook op de cursussen duidelijk gemaakt. Maar met de ARGH zijn we maar een klein clubje binnen de gehele branche, en de wetten en het beleid worden in Den Haag vastgesteld.
4) Dat is een vraag als van "Wie controleerde de regels in Volendam?" en in Enschede?, en in Hoorn?, en in Tiel? en .... en wie controleert de achterlichtjes? en de vuurwapens? 
Als je jezelf niet controleert, is er in geval van een ongeluk uiteindelijk de rechter. En in deze tijden zal die neigen om steeds strenger te oordelen, althans in economische delicten. (Behalve misschien de aandelen-criminelen?)
5) Die info is min of meer gebundeld in een 290 pagina's dik cursus-handboek "Elementaire Hijstechniek in de Entertainment" en in een hele reeks van artikelen in het PodiumTechnisch vakblad Zichtlijnen gedurende de laatste pakweg 10 jaar. 

Overigens kun je via J&H binnenkort een aardige korting op de RhinoRigs cursussen krijgen, als een service aan deze sector. 
Het is misschien wel een goed idee om te proberen de regels die er al zijn, eens te vertalen in gewone mensen-taal. De regels nu zijn vrijwel allemaal bedacht met het kraanbedrijf in het achterhoofd van de wetgever(s), en het is natuurlijk een illusie om te denken dat dat allemaal in een 1 of 2 A4-tjes is te vangen. Rigging is net FF risicovoller dan lampen stellen. En bij het "herrie pompen" (geluid)en "stralenbundels slingeren" (lasers) begint vooral de Veilgheids en Gezondheid regelgeving (=ARBO) ook steeds ingrijpender te worden uitgelegd!

groeten
Rinus
"Gelukkig heb ik meer ve

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Nou Rinus, of het met de rigging voor een aantal van ons ooit duidelijk wordt weet ik niet, maar duidelijk is wel dat jij van een Mercedes, een gokje en blond houd...



In een ander topic heb ik al gelezen dat rinus niet erg van een drie-ster houd, als hij niet van een gokje houdt dan zou hij ook geen weddenschappen hebben verloren en gewonnen en het blondje, zullen we het hier maar op het bier houden dan zitten we in elk geval redelijk veilig, dus ik denk dat de mercedes niet in dit rijtje thuishoort!

En Rinus, misschien een slecht idee maar is het iets om een topic te openen met daarin rekenformules om zelf uit te rekenen of iets wel of niet kan met b.v. een truss (bv 10m) neemt met twee statieven (4m hoogte en zes meter uit elkaar dus (truss) aan elke kant 2m uitstekend), met boxen aan de uiterste buitenkanten en licht in het midden. Of de truss en de statieven binnen de veilige waarden blijven!!!

Verbeter me maar als ik het verkeerd heb.



groet,


MerijnDJ

----------


## musicjohn

Rinus,

Wanneer ga jij een boek schrijven? Maakt me geen reet uit waar het over gaat, maar ik moet en zal het lezen. De manier waarop jij dingern vertelt spreekt me erg aan en leest bijzonder prettig. Wauw... jij hebt talent man. En dat meen ik echt!

Michel:  



> citaat:Over de losse componenten kan ik heel kort zijn ... die gegevens zijn strikt geheim



Simpel toch... ???  Men kope één Function-One F1, men verwerve daarmee het eigendomsrecht, men neeme één schroevendraaier, zaag en voorhamer, men slope het 'ding' en voila... met weete precies de inhoud (componenten) van deze "strikt geheime" herriekast.


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

't was aan de Costa del Sol (tinge-linge-ling)... daar sloeg mijn keyboard op hol (tinge-linge-ling)... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo John!




> citaat: Wanneer ga jij een boek schrijven?



Dank voor het compliment. Een cursusboek is er al! 




> citaat:
> ... Men kope één Function-One F1, men verwerve daarmee het eigendomsrecht, men neeme één schroevendraaier, zaag en voorhamer, men slope het 'ding' en voila...



Het kost een paar centen, maar dan heb je ook........niks! meer?.... 
Maar wel meer kennis!

rinus
Verzekering is "minder gedekter" maar premies wel "uitgerekter"!

----------


## Contour

Dat het geen standaard compenten zijn ok. Echter bij speakerland kunnen ze zo de T-S parameters voor je meten voor ongeveer 15 euro per speaker. Het enige wat je dan nog niet weet is de opbouw van de 1" driver maar die lijkt ongetwijfeld veel op een standaard driver. Met de gegevens die je dan hebt moet je die Res5 toppen en de 218 baskast toch aardig kunnen nabouwen voor een fractie van de nieuwprijs. Voorwaarde is wel dat je speakers kunt vinden met de juiste T-S parameters van voldoende kwaliteit. Echter met het huidige leveringsprogramma van RCF, Beyma, B&C, PD etc. moet dat toch wel lukken!

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Met de gegevens die je dan hebt moet je die Res5 toppen en de 218 baskast toch aardig kunnen nabouwen voor een fractie van de nieuwprijs.



Ik blijf het een behoorlijk beschamend verhaal vinden Countour.... je laat anderen een berg tijd (+denkwerk+creaticiteit+oncerzoek=geld) in iest steken, en zodra ze met een goed (of prachtig!) resultaat op de proppen komen kan jij alleen maar met de gedachte spelen om te copieren = "jatten".
Er bestaan dingen zoals copyright en in de werled van de lietratuur en wetenschap is er zoiets als plagiaat...
Schijt aan nietwaar, want tenslote draai jij ook alleen voor je plezier en vraagt geen geld voor wat je alleen als jouw hobby beschouwd, dus anderen zouden dat ook niet mogen. Ik vind het wel een heel erg kwalijke houding. 
Over de prijs valt altijd te praten maar niet over het principe!
groeten 
rinus bakker

----------


## Contour

Hoi Rinus,

Ik begrijp je reactie anderzijds heb jij wel eens opgezocht wat dat Function One moet kosten? Slechts een paar mensen zijn in de gelukkige positie dat ze hiermee kunnen draaien. Voor mij zal zo'n systeem er nooit komen omdat mijn intresse voor PA puur een hobby is waarmee ik dus geen geld hoef te verdienen. Wanneer ik zo'n F218 baskast zou nabouwen dan zou die waarschijnlijk nooit commercieel gebruikt worden behalve dan voor een eventuele dorpsdisco (zo'n gymzaal vraagt veel!)
Bovendien zou een eventueel commercieel gebruik tamelijk snel vastlopen omdat zelfbouw spullen veel minder graag worden gezien als het origineel. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Hallo Michel,

Als jij nog wat extra subs nodig hebt voor je Funtion One systeem dan willen wij best wel wat van die F218's voor je nabouwen hoor! Dan moet je alleen wel even de tekening opsturen en een stuk of wat van die 18" speakers (kun je vast wel los kopen als vervanging) :-)

MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .... dan willen wij best wel wat van die F218's voor je nabouwen hoor!



Hallo Contour...
je gaat me toch niet vertellen dat je dat puur als hobby doet..
of wil je voor dat nabouwen toch wel wat Euró-tjes zien.... 
in dat laatste geval zou ik voorzichtig zijn want dan ben je wel degelijk strafbaar 
- als de F1 meneren ergens patent ophebben... (lay-out of weet ik veel...). 
Ik zal die niet de tipgever zijn, maar je geeft jezelf al aan met zo'n opmerking. 
Gelukkig spreken/lezen de F1 meneren geen Nederlands (neem ik aan). 
Greetz

rinus

----------


## Contour

Ik hoef geen euro's te zien! Die 18" speakers waarvan wij er natuurlijk een paar zelf zouden houden is prima zat! 

Maar maak je geen zorgen Rinus, voorlopig wordt er niets gebouwd vanwege tijdgebrek.

MVG Contour

----------


## Rv

Kan er mij dan iemand vertellen (of mailen) wat zo'n 218 baskast moet kosten, zodat ik weet waarover we praten? Ben eigenlijk best nieuwsgierig  :Wink: 

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Contour

Die baskasten zijn volgens mij nog wel te doen, eurotje of 3600 per stuk?

MVG Contour

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Even nog over het kopieren van die kasten: dit is uiteraard geheel verboden. Ik mag hopen dat de mensen van F1 hun kasten beschermd hebben met de verschillende octrooirechten op de onderdelen. En zelfs al was dit niet: het ontwerp dat uiteraard ergens op papier staat is op zichzelf al auteursrechtelijk beschermd tegen kopieren (tenzij het een persoonlijke kopie voor de maker betrefd natuurlijk).
Eisen waaraan zoiets moet voldoen zijn dat het een nieuwe ontwikkeling moet zijn (is in deze toch zeker zo), het een bepaalde uitvindingshoogte moet hebben (dacht het wel) en het geheel industrieel toepasbaar moet zijn (hebben ze al bewezen). 
Dus als jij een baskistje sloopt, de maten en gegevens opneemt, je speakers laat meten en met die eigenschappen een nieuwe bouwt ben je erg strafbaar bezig, en hoop ik dat er nooit iemand van F1 op een feestje van je komt kijken, want dan ga je een erg lege bankrekening hebben ben ik bang. 
Daarom vraag ik me ook af hoe merken als DAP wegkomen met ontwerpen die wel heel erg op andere types speakers lijken (van duurdere merken). Of het een kwestie is van luiheid omdat de grote jongens hun geld toch wel verdienen, of dat ze het juridisch slim spelen op de een of andere manier. Zoals ik het geleerd heb mag het toch echt niet (want ik neem aan dat DAP ook een patent op de speakers heeft zitten?) tenzij ze betaald hebben om het ontwerp te mogen overnemen... en dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk.
Is er iemand hier die daar wat meer uitleg over kan geven? Hoe zit het bijvoorbeeld met de bouwtekeningen van speakers die her en der op internet te vinden zijn; mag dat zomaar (aangezien sommige erge gelijkenissen vertonen met bestaande speakersets). 
Ik heb mijn info uit m'n boek over strafrecht wat is toegespitst op het Informatica vlak, het is daar zelfs al verboden om de structuur van een menuutje over te nemen (voorbeeld is de code op www.amazon.com die voor het online winkel gebeuren zorgt, als je ookmaar iets maakt dat er sterk op lijkt kun je binnen no-time een rechtzaal verwachten aangezien die mannen overal patent op hebben zitten). 

meer info gewenst dus  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaatie baskasten zijn volgens mij nog wel te doen, eurotje of 3600 per stuk?



ik schat zo'n 5000 euro's per stuk

----------


## PowerSound

En wat zouden de versterkte F218 kosten ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Wat voor amps zitten daar eigenlijk in ?

Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## F.r.e.d.e.r.i.k

2500W @ 4ohm uit een aluminium doosje van +/- 40x30x6cm. 
Belachelijk klein dus. Het gewicht van zo'n versterkertje is trouwens ook leuk om even te vermelden, namelijk 3,1kg. 
Ohja, de fan heeft een diameter van +/- 4cm  :Smile:

----------

